# Browning Hi-Power magazine safety removal



## Lawman Pete (7 mo ago)

I attempted to remove the magazine safety from my hi-power, but same just will not come out. I followed the instructions on YouTube from a few gunsmiths but same result. Any help would be grea appreciated. My hi-power is a mark lll, 1994. Thanks Pete.


----------



## Willard (8 mo ago)

Where is your deviation? The Trigger Pin? I encountered that obstacle myself about 35 years ago, with the same MkIII model, assembled in Portugal. A press is optimal, so as not to distort the Trigger Pin.


----------



## Lawman Pete (7 mo ago)

I’m not sure I understand your reply. Could you be more specific? Pete


----------



## Willard (8 mo ago)

Lawman Pete said:


> I’m not sure I understand your reply. Could you be more specific? Pete


You stated you couldn't remove the Magazine Safety, I was wondering where you ran into a problem?

As I stated, when I tried the same task 35 years ago, removing the Trigger Pin was the problem, that I ran into. My suggestion was to use a press, to "push" the pin out, instead of trying to drive it out. The pin should be removed from right to left. If you use too small of a hammer, you can actually peen the head of the pin, oversized, you are trying to drive out.


----------



## Lawman Pete (7 mo ago)

I had no problem removing the pin. For some reason, the safety just would not come out.


----------



## Willard (8 mo ago)

Lawman Pete said:


> I had no problem removing the pin. For some reason, the safety just would not come out.


Just the small roll pin that holds it in place against the spring tension. As I said, I did this about 35 years ago, and didn't run into that situation, that I recall.


----------



## Lawman Pete (7 mo ago)

Thanks anyway. Pete


----------

